# If you had an alter ego, what type would it be?



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

da title sez it all


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

Well, i think i do have an alter ego(proabably like most INFJ's out there) and it is an ENTP, i think ENTP's are like my "wild side".


----------



## autsdraws (Dec 6, 2015)

Wow so far the majority has picked my type as their alter ego. 
You all just want to be ENTPs, let's face it.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

yes, be ENTP we all must be.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

I'd be a flamboyant ESFJ! All you Fi users would hate me but dammit, we're all trying to have fun and _YOU_ keep Bringing us down.
@MessyJessie103 would be an ENTP.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

ENTJ ;D

ENFJ & ENTP & maybe INTJ


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Huh, probably some sort of wacko infp.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I'll be an ESFP, so I can live the opposite life and not be a sore, depressing loser. Also, so I can break from the majority trend that is going on here.


----------



## G0lde (Jan 20, 2016)

My alter ego would probably be an ENTJ.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm INFP. Said ESTP, probably mostly because I'm excited by certain members of that type and also crave adventure but am not nearly as good at turning those ambitions into a reality. When I'm dreaming, I'm probably one, because I can control the world I'm in and understand it a lot better. XD


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

ENTJ
ESFP
Since only one vote is allowed, I went with ENTJ.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

*ENTJ

...so... I... can

conquer...

conquer everything.*


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

INTJ, maybe?


----------



## SicIndigo (Feb 2, 2016)

I do have an alter ego and it is INTP >: )


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

In addition to my answer, I think I am already cultivating an ENTP alter ego.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I seriously wish I was a sensor sometimes; maybe ISFP, so I could just enjoy the present moment more so. 

Otherwise, I don't really care about being different then myself. I don't desire to be a different person. I already express any desires I have. I am evil. Simultaneously an idealist and a devil advocate pessimist asshole.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

I've had an ESFP alter ego since I was a kid. Her name was Isabella, and then Twilight ruined it


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> ENTJ
> ESFP
> Since only one vote is allowed, I went with ENTJ.





Emologic said:


> *ENTJ
> 
> ...so... I... can
> 
> ...


So.. I'm your alter-ego then? Cool!


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

My platonic image of myself is an INTJ. Sometimes when I'm at school I can also act like an ENTP for fun but the vast majority of the time I'm a pretty serious guy. Also when I'm alone in my room I like to fantasize that I'm an INTJ who is scheming up some sort of diabolical plan to rule the world... I'm a bit weird in that respect.


----------



## FelixFahrenheit (Aug 9, 2014)

ESTJ so I can lead my people in the name of love, beauty and order


----------

